# Grand Orient of Haiti



## Blake Bowden (Jan 19, 2010)

Are they recognized?


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 19, 2010)

At least by other juridictions.  I haven't checked our own book, but several other jurisdictions have them listed and have sent communications regarding assistance for them.

http://www.msana.com/msappeals.asp


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 19, 2010)

I came across these links earlier in the week.  It appears to be of a lodge formed by freemasons who left Haiti for Connecticut

http://masonictao.wordpress.com/2006/12/13/the-haitian-degree/

http://picasaweb.google.com/taccuosti/HaitianDegree#


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 19, 2010)

As of my 2008 edition of "List of Lodges Masonic", the Grand Orient D'Haiti is recognised as "regular". In 2008 their records indicate that they have 6,000 members within their 48 Lodges.

The mailing address indicates Port-au-Prince as the GL home.


Hope that helps!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info Brothers!


----------

